# Need some scope dope!



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just mounted a BSA 4x32 on Weaver rings to my latest 22 rifle. Question, what's a good distance to sight in at? This is going to be my squirrel sniper.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

How far do you reckon most of your quarry will be? 50 yards? 75? 100? Zero it in on that.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

We zero ours at 50 yards and check them at 100, 75, and 25. Most of our squirrel shots are under 50. Range day for us tomorrow if the weather holds.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I set mine at 35 yards. It's the sweet spot for me with head shoots. In my neck of the woods, really thick oak with pine mixed in. If they are 50-75 yards up in a tree I figure they are out of range.


----------

